# My Favorite Pics



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Post up your favorite pics of your truck and or equipment


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Was that at the Triple L Sod Farm?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Another day at work for us..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a great pic of the white truck. Does dad know you took his truck to the beach?

How many skids of sod do you have on that trailer?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1048720 said:


> Was that at the Triple L Sod Farm?


Yes, thats also why it's on the top of my list....

VERY VERY COOL pics Wade!!! That one with the tree hanging is crazy!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1048723 said:


> That's a great pic of the white truck. Does dad know you took his truck to the beach?
> 
> How many skids of sod do you have on that trailer?


3 really wet skids...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;1048726 said:


> 3 really wet skids...


That poor truck.wesport


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Wade you make hard work look easy with such nice equipment


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, We do work hard.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

TripleL your the only guy that could get a truck on the beach and not a beach babe insight... wtf? Thats a good pic. Till I saw the dump insert I thought it was a gm/chevy calender pic. The cobourg beach was packed this weekend.  so was the beer tent


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, Funny thing was i washed the front of the truck with a window washer squeegy at the gas station before that.... Turned out pretty nice I guess if you thought it was a calender pic HAHAHA...


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice pics guys!!!!! Triple L what brand dump insert do u have in the white chevy?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Its a truckcraft aluminum.... The quality and fit and finish on them is unbelievable compared to say a downeaster...


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

ill add mineussmileyflag


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

NHplwguy77;1049582 said:


> ill add mineussmileyflag


Thats 1 sweet truck  How much lift ?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Wade whats your overhead of all your trucks?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NHplwguy77;1049582 said:


> ill add mineussmileyflag


Sharp Truck!! Dmax???


PabstBlueRibbon;1049604 said:


> Wade whats your overhead of all your trucks?


Alot.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I would love to see a ballpark figure!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Wear in Montana are you IDOCTORTEES?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

That dodge hauling the chevy is a SWEET pic 

Altho Idealie it should be the other way around


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice duramax


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Will - be sure to post up some videos of the pulls from this season!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Lookin' good Will!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

NHplwguy77;1049582 said:


> ill add mineussmileyflag


i need something to clean the saliva offmy key board! do you have any mods done to it?

will thats a nice truck to!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice pic of the trailer (good load)
You should post that picture on my thread (What r u haul N)


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

nope dont have snow blower I shoveled it ALL!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My new favorite


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My new favorites of the Chevy:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;1052725 said:


> My new favorite


even better!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Johnny U - Thats some crazy articulation!!!!

Dean - Thanks bud


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's some of my favorite pics that I've taken.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Triple L;1052804 said:


> Johnny U - Thats some crazy articulation!!!!


Thanks, I was pretty impressed too!

Truck's looking good, I like the wheels, but think the tires need to be a bit bigger to help fill up the wheel wells.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

mercer_me;1049614 said:


> Wear in Montana are you IDOCTORTEES?


mercer i believe he is in bozeman

chad...... love the white truck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are some pretty great pics Mark  On this thread and your own....

I just got myself a very nice camera in May,Sony DSC-HX5V with the G lense... Such an amazing camera!!! I recommend it to anyone!!!
So Im still figuring it out and taking pics at every opportuity I can... 

Took me long enough to realize its worth every penny to stop, take those 1 or 2 minutes to take a few cool pics and then continue on.... After 6 years in business I wish I would have taken more pics from the get go to look back on...

Keep the pics coming guys, feel free to post your favorite pics in this thread, Dont be afraid of derailing it, its all good


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

JohnnyU;1049621 said:


>


I still love that mud truck! oh and the dodges headlight match the plow lights nicely


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet pictures guys, I think you should drop the camera and put out that fire. haha


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

I worked at a ski hill in Lake Tahoe this past winter running these. Pisten Bully 200 Edge with a 300hp Mercedes Diesel. Right around 1psi ground pressure.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

And one of the pickup.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

wellnermp;1054090 said:


> I worked at a ski hill in Lake Tahoe this past winter running these. Pisten Bully 200 Edge with a 300hp Mercedes Diesel. Right around 1psi ground pressure.





wellnermp;1054097 said:


> And one of the pickup.


Great pics wellnermp.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

wellnermp;1054097 said:


> And one of the pickup.


Looks like someone got some snow last year....

I dont think we even got that much LOL


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

wellnermp;1054097 said:


> And one of the pickup.


Great picture.

I hope that isn't the customer waiting for you to show up.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. The person standing out in the snow is actually my wife. She comes along every once in a while.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

wellnermp;1054097 said:


> And one of the pickup.


i see your foot prints


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are the pictures that keep me going through the week, and winter.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Longae29;1056161 said:


> Here are the pictures that keep me going through the week, and winter.


I'm with you brother...got me a little piece of heaven on an up north lake too.









This fire was from Monday night......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Longae29;1056161 said:


> Here are the pictures that keep me going through the week, and winter.


Where about's is that, I take it somewhere Up North?



TCLA;1056181 said:


> This fire was from Monday night......
> 
> J........ I think you need a bigger firepit.
> 
> Nice pictures guys............


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

jomama45;1056218 said:


> Where about's is that, I take it somewhere Up North?


Waushara County


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

jomama45;1056218 said:


> Where about's is that, I take it somewhere Up North?


Waushara County, a short 2 hour drive from home, but it feels much much further away once I'm there.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Great pics guys I cant make up my mind what season I want winter or summer?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Longae29;1056326 said:


> Waushara County, a short 2 hour drive from home, but it feels much much further away once I'm there.


Nice area indeed. A few years ago we round-tripped through there on the sleds, coming from SE WI.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

this my toy


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a few...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

a pic from this trucks last trip...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

....................


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I like this one! lol









Here are a couple photos that keep me going in the winter


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

One of my truck and my wifes car









I gave a guy a photo of the charger and he did this with photoshop!


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

Triple L;1052725 said:


> My new favorite


How many yards does that dump box hold??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

about 2....


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Cottage road install pic from last year.....


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Not a plow, but fun anyway.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Tims jeep - Thats INSANE!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1132620 said:


> Tims jeep - Thats INSANE!!!


I agree!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1131916 said:


> ....................


I can't believe my eyes, you actually took the dump insert out. LOL What type of trailer were you towing?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1132640 said:


> I can't believe my eyes, you actually took the dump insert out. LOL What type of trailer were you towing?


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA I was waiting for you to notice!

I hauled an enclosed job down there... It was actually a Triple L trucking job that I turned into a vacation


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not a truck but I just liked the stance and background


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Couple old pics








Old logo and 35's.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll throw a couple in


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

ross3031;1133041 said:


> I'll throw a couple in


wesport


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

*a few on mine*

some of my faves


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

*a couple more*

looking for some more snow pics but heres one I found


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a cool pic from plowing last winter when I still had the Ford


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

And another...I can't wait to get some more serious snow!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm down to these two for now,








This is my old truck. Had it exactly how i wanted it and found a house. decided it was a better investment and sold this to my dad. He never drives it which is a good thing. Cant wait to buy it back when things settle down! 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD DURAMAX. Edge juice with additude in aluminum overhead consul mount, AEM brute force intake, 4 in exhaust, ppe boost valve, recon led clearance and third brake light, dmi bumper, moto metal 955 rims. 









And for fun a tow a friend of mine did :laughing:


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Holland, that Duramax is beautiful!! Nice you get to see it in a garage until you can get it back!!


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Truck hard at work








Truck out playing








Another shot








Summer toy


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Found this one of my '05 Silverado from a few years ago. Deep!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have the truck or the dog anymore, but I still like the pic. Reminds me of both. And one of my ranger. And one of my 08.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1134034 said:


> Truck hard at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Mossman, you've had some sweet looking pickups! That Ranger's pretty sweet looking too.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Found a couple more good ones. Think these are from January 2009, during a pretty good cold snap we had.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

wellnermp;1134653 said:


> Mossman, you've had some sweet looking pickups! That Ranger's pretty sweet looking too.


Thanks man. I will probably be keeping my 08 for awhile.


----------

